# why cant i lose any fat ahhhhhhhhh



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

ok i recently posted a thread about mother calling me fat.

so as i got a holiday in about 8 days and iv been dieting for a couple weeks or my diet and exercise rountine is not working.

dont seem to be losing much fat.

i understand i wont lose much fat in the time i want to but fought i might lose some.

currently im on the diet and exercise rountine can i improve this at all?

im looking to be strict as poss in this last week

8.00: 6 boiled eggs, 1x wm taost

10.30: 150g chicken/tuna

1pm: 150g chicken/tuna

3.30pm: whey and banna

5pm: train

6.30pm: fillet fish and small jacket potatoe

9pm: whey shake

10.30pm: 100g cottage cheese/peanut butter

ill be having fish oil caps with every meal. also be adding olive oil

trainging wise it will be like this

mon: chest and tris

tue: 30-45mins cardio (keeping heart rate around 125bpm, see how i get on tho)

wed: back and bi's

thur: cardio

fri: legs

sat: shoulders and traps

sun: rest

ill pay you for any good advice on my diet in either sexual favours or reps you can decide lol :lol:

also im at 22% bf 

but need to stread much as poss really. any help at all would be cool.

when im back from holiday im going to cut as much as possible.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

where in devon are you mate?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

i always struggle to lose weight too mate, genetics i guess, but am doing pretty well atm, visible abs at 16.5 stone. first thing drop the boiled eggs for just egg whites and drop the peanut butter. also are you using clen, eph or anything? im doing 2 weeks alternating between the 2 and its really helping me...


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Mate do you super set your exercises? This helps to increase strength, burn fat and build muscle at the same time. Well thats what I do and you can feel it working on your body.

Also I have a session doing a boxing circuit. These really mess you up and push you to your limits if you have a good trainer.

I can't really comment on your diet but looks slightly similar to mine. Maybe throw some more veg in with your meats.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

main prob u ave is time mate, im starting to drop fat now and i go away in dec, but best of luck o ya have a gd hol too


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

8 days your strapped for time m8, but imo 8 days you can easily take a fair whack off, not advisable though imo as taking weight off in extreme amounts in little time has shown to do more bad then good. As your most likely hacking into muscle as well. 1-2lbs per week for fat loss, if your wanting more then that for fat loss you will struggle, my advice is keep protein very high, control your carbs, ensure cardio and weights are in check and you should take quite a bit of fat off plus dropping water and bloat and still preserve the muscle, if you do it right?


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

id do sum aggresive cardio mate and loose the weights just for now unless it H/I training


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey mate, looks like your carb intake is really low as it is, but as adviced above drop at least half the egg yolks, so maybe 3 boiled eggs and a 3 egg white omelette? Cardio in the morning before breakfast is also the best time to burn fat as the glycogen stores are not activated to a large extent in energy release. I would suggest cardio of this nature 3 times a week. You could throw in a cheeky HIT (12-15mins) after your weight sessions.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

im currently using no gear with this. as i was strapped for time i didnt want to run a cycle. but when im back i am getting some clen : )

cardio is in place.

thats wicked ill drop the yokes even tho they taste good :thumbup1:

i put on some really unwanted fat while bulking :cursing:

but soon as im back i plan to cut right up to xmas

hitting cardio well.

whats super sets?? not 100% what they are, any info on super stes please/

reps awarded as promised.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

gyppo12345 said:


> where in devon are you mate?


exmouth bud.

you in devon yourself?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

pira said:


> Hey mate, looks like your carb intake is really low as it is, but as adviced above drop at least half the egg yolks, so maybe 3 boiled eggs and a 3 egg white omelette? Cardio in the morning before breakfast is also the best time to burn fat as the glycogen stores are not activated to a large extent in energy release. I would suggest cardio of this nature 3 times a week. You could throw in a cheeky HIT (12-15mins) after your weight sessions.


whats HIT bud?


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

supersets = different exercises back to back , i find opposites work best , say go straight from bench press into the opposite muscle an do some bent over rows or something . could also try maybe chin ups followed by rows to attack the same body part . or bench with flys . hit is high intensity training , not really the best person to give advice on this but from my understanding it is only 1 or two heavy working sets per excercise with little rest so u get right around a workout in little time . id do more research on it tho mate like i said i never tried it


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

o i see, for example do a set of bis followed by a set of tris.

ah i understand hit i have seen that being done be fore. bascily keep the heart rate up, so you dont really rest in between.

cheers for that mate, reps awarded


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

yep spot on with bis an tris dude . im in the same boat as you mate really struggling to lose fat at the minute , i lost about 10 lb following prodivers advice but i have started stalling , think ill have to message him again ha ha


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

lol thats the thing with it.

when i was 15 right up to about 17/18 ish i was 13.5stone. but i am only 5fr 7" and i was fat. triple chin the lot.

i lost a massive amount of weight.

i have been bulking for a while, just trying to add clean bulk. im curretly up to 14 stone but have put on some unwanted fat around stomack and chest.

so going to cut as much as i can.

gota lose it, its driving me mad.

getting on the cardio tonight cant wait


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

i hate cardio lol . all i have been doing is literally keeping protein high an watching carbs , if i lacked energy ate more , if put on a bit ate less . it worked well but ive got to a point now where i cant eat any less carb as i feel i wouldnt get thru workouts and i have stopped losing weight so im stuck . not sure if to drop proteins down a bit . but it sounds like u lost a lot of weigh before so u ull be able to do it again mate , i wouldnt worry about it too much before ur on holiday , wanna let ya hair down when ur away dont ya . fcuk watching what ur eating then lol .


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

eat some veg


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Eating veg, dropping Egg yolks, super set this, drop the peanut butter blah blah blah.

Your doing 2 days of cardio a week at 30 - 45 mins, which I would hazard a bet is closer to the 30 mins than 40 mins, which = an hour a week..... and your wondering why your not losing fat!!!!!

Your going on holiday fella, nobody will give a sh*t about the diffeence you will make in the last 8 days and even if you do it will be p*ssed up the wall in the first 48 hours....

Be a man, drink, get laid and deal with the chlamydia when you get back


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

try your low intensity fat burn for 40mins after each weight session thats what i do works a treat. keep ur heart rate at 125 130ish. remember tho all this takes time it doesnt just happen overnight so just keep at it


----------



## bigguy6641 (Mar 10, 2004)

Mate, the reason your not losing fat is the fact that your not doing enough cardio, you should be doing it every morning before breakfast at least 40 mins... and are you eating the same thing, same meaures day in day out? you need to keep your body guessing m8, u need to kick start your metabolism back in....so may be a cheat day. and you have shown no indication of how much liquid you are taking in?


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Why lose the yolks and peanut butter?? from what i can see the diet looks ok you need the fats in these foods to provide you with energy as your carbs are so low ,the problem has been stated above not enough cardio need 4/5 days a week 40mins before break or after training and make sure your getting at least 3 litre of water a day and yea leave it all until after your holiday your not going to make much of a dent in 8 days.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

surely all the work you do in the next 8 days will be wasted after the first night(s)... just keep doing what you are and worry about losing bodyfat when you come back.


----------



## iskandar (Sep 21, 2009)

try the keto diet mate....works great on some ppl


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey mate, HIT is high intensity training, very simply one minute jogging at comfortable pace, then one minute at 80-90% of your max, one min jogging and so forth. You can replicate this on the stationary bike and even rowing machine. It definetly helps me and I enjoy the sprinting aspect to it as well. You only need to do this for 12-15mins.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

i found having 400mg caffine tablets and 15g of fish oil a day stripped 8lbs in two weeks of me, obviously im training aswell. Drink lots of water to prevent water retention.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

fxleisure said:


> Eating veg, dropping Egg yolks, super set this, drop the peanut butter blah blah blah.
> 
> Your doing 2 days of cardio a week at 30 - 45 mins, which I would hazard a bet is closer to the 30 mins than 40 mins, which = an hour a week..... and your wondering why your not losing fat!!!!!
> 
> ...


haha dont woory mate ill be smashed every night and smashing a different bird every night even if i got to pay for it lol :laugh:

but yeh i see every ones point. im just being stupid i wont lose that much in 8 days and cardio is poor. prob cause i hate cardio put love lifting weights.

ill keep at it till i go away have a week getting laid and deal with the sti's when i get back. then get the cardio in place. cheers guys for making me see sense

o crist i drink gallons of water a day. nothing but water. but ill keep the water high,

o i no what you mean if i havent got enough carbs i have crap energy and high carsb i get fat lol.

but when i get back from hol ill repost up what im going to be doing to lose this fat

cheers all reps on for you lot


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

pira said:


> Hey mate, HIT is high intensity training, very simply one minute jogging at comfortable pace, then one minute at 80-90% of your max, one min jogging and so forth. You can replicate this on the stationary bike and even rowing machine. It definetly helps me and I enjoy the sprinting aspect to it as well. You only need to do this for 12-15mins.


spot on mate. ill give it ago.

i would rep ya but wont let me. ill have to do the reps in 24 hours time as already done to much repping today.

cheers mate ill get you repped up


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

mate i have a massive problem with conventional cardio i get bored too easy and end up dropping it, but i have latley been doing 45 min spin classes 4 times per week and feel im getting leaner but yet my weight is staying steady as im eating like im on a clean bulk, i reccomend trying it . for now just get ready for your hol.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

cheers mate, but as some of the guys above said increase your steady cardio to maybe 4-5 days a week in the morning for good 45mins. the HIT is just a little extra to throw in.


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

dnp! dnp! dnp!


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

I used lots of walking everyday and used audio books on my ipod to relieve boredom.I dropped calories just enough to lose .5 lb per day weekdays and then cheat on saturday.I lost 3 stone. Only did it a month at a time and have a break but thats what worked for me.


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

during cardio (because im bulking) i do 21 mins High intensity cardio on the stepper, and i come off it looking like i have been in the shower it works wounders mate.

i do 2 mins on say level 10 (which is half way up on the performance meter)

then a Min blast of level 25

then back down to 10 and repeat this cycle works for me mate


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey folks, sorry to jump on your your thread oliver, ive been trying to loose a few lbs for the last month or two before i start a dianabol cycle,, the weight is coming off ok around my midsection but the chest area its just not happning,,

i had 2months of the gym recently because of family proplems

so what muscle i had has turned to mush basically,

no chance of me doing cardio before breakie as im up at 3am and away for work, i weight train 4 times aweek after work, i run for 30mins 4 times a week and walk for 30mins evrynight with my dogs,, diet wise high protein and low carbs,, 4 to 5 ltrs of water pd,

Basically its chest fat i want rid off,

Sorry olliver for hijack


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

bravo9 said:


> Hey folks, sorry to jump on your your thread oliver, ive been trying to loose a few lbs for the last month or two before i start a dianabol cycle,, the weight is coming off ok around my midsection but the chest area its just not happning,,
> 
> i had 2months of the gym recently because of family proplems
> 
> ...


Just keep doing what your doing mate, you cant spot reduce.

Eat more broccoli as it contains "natural" estrogen lowering properties in, It *may *help a small bit,


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Oliver here's the *TRUTH* If you was to do a diet as extreme as say as "PSMF " = Protein only. no carbs or fats, for the remainder of your days. plus double cardio plus clen & T3 plus weight 5 times a week plus fish oil plus caffine etc etc..... The MAX you will probaly lose in 5lb. and it 4 pound of it will be water,

So on day 2 of your holiday. you will weigh what you weigh now.

Dont do anything extreme mate, just diet and train youve left it way to late to make any notice at all


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

rambo55 yeh that sounds more relistic to be fair, your defo right. ill just keep what im doing now. my mrs has decided she wants to cut a bit as well, and shes now going to come gym with me for cardio which is cool.

ill still weight train with my current partner tho.

but im going go on holiday then when im back ill get 100% dedicated right up to xmas to strip what i can. just by upping my cardio should make good results as my cardio actuly aint 100% great to be honest.

bravo9 how dare you hijack my thread lol :laugh: :lol:

na thtas cool mate.

but i see what your saying about chest fat. but as said before you cant pick and choose where you lose the fat from. just rememeber to keep that cardio up your soon lose it. your prob holding water from the dianbols you were running any ways


----------

